# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  معرفی کتاب node.js

## amin1softco

وب سایت رسمی http://www.nodejs.org نود را به عنوان "یک چهاچوب ساخته شده برای ,جاوا اسکریپت زمان-اجرا کروم, که به منظور سهولت در ایجاد سریع و مقیاس پذیر نرم افزار های شبکه" معرفی کرد.
node.js از یک مدل ورودی / خروجی غیر بلاکی, رخداد محور که آنرا سبک , متناسب برای برنامه های زمان-اجرای داده-بر که در سطح وسایل منتشره اجرا می گردد , استفاده می کند . 

در این فصل ما نگاهی به این مفاهیم می اندازیم . 
-اهمیت جاوا اسکریپت برای توسعه های پایاپای سرور به چه علت است  
-چگونه مرورگر  ورودی و خروجی جاوا اسکریپت را هندل می کند  
-چگونه نود ورودی / خروجی بر روی سرور هندل می کند . 
-منظور از نرم افزار های DIRT چه می باشد و چرا  آنها گزینه مناسبی برای نود می باشد
- یک تعداد برنامه های پایه نود 

در اولین گام بیایید توجه خود را به جاوا اسکریپت منعطف سازید 

تولید بر پایه جاوا اسکریپت
جاوا اسکریپت چه بد و چه خوب مشهور ترین زبان برنامه نویسی دنیا ست  اگر شما تا کنون برای وب برنامه نویسی کرده باشید استفاده از آن اجتناب نا پذیر  است جاوا اسکریپت از آنجاییکه به منظور دسترسی آسان به وب در نظر گرفته شده است این رویای جاوا را که در دهه 90 مطرح بود که یکجا نوشته شود و همه جا اجرا شود را به حقیقت تبدیل کرد . 
در زمان توسعه آجاکس در سال 2005 جاوا اسکریپت رفته رفته از یک زبان برنامه نویسی بچه گانه به چیزی که امروزه افراد برنامه های حقیقی و حیاتی خود را با آن می نویسند تبدیل شده بعضی از نمونه های اولیه آن می توان به گوگل مپ و جیمیل اشاره کرد ولی امروزه یک میزبان از نرم افزار های بر پایه وب از توئیتر گرفته تا فیس بوک تا جیت هاب را شامل می شود . 
از زمان انتشار گوگل کروم در اواخر سال 2008 کارایی جاوا اسکریپت با یک مقیاس باور نکردنی توسعه یافت و دلیل آن رقابت سنگین میان ارائه دهندگان نرم افزار های مرورگر مانند موزیلا مایکروسافت اپل , اپرا و گوگل بود کارائی این ماشین های مجازی جاوا اسکریپت مدرن حقیقتاً چهره ی سوری نرم افزاره هایی را که شما می توانید بر پایه وب بسازید را بطور کلی تغییر دادند یک مثال خارق العاده و محیر العقول از آن ,می توان به jslinux و یا همان شبیه ساز کامپیوتر خانگی اجرا شده بر پایه جاوا که در آن شما می توانید یک هسته لینوکس را بار گزاری کنید با سشن خروجی ارتباط برقرار کرده و یا یک برنامه سی را کامپایل نمایید که تمام اینها در مرورگر شما اتفاق می افتند . 
نود از V8 استفاده می کند که همان ماشین مجازی که گوگل کروم از آن قدرت گرفته برای برنامه نویسی پایاپای سرور از آن استفاده می شود V8 با حذف تمام واسطه ها باعث افزایش عملکرد نود می شود که این نشئت گرفته از ترجیح دادن کامپایل مستقیم به صورت کد ماشین بومی(native) بر روی کد های بایت یا استفاده از مفسر می باشد از آنجایی که نود بر روی سرور از جاوا اسکریپت استفاده می کند در اینجا می توان به قابلیت های دیگر آن اشاره کرد :

-توسعه دهندگان می توانند نرم افزار های بر پایه وب را در یک زبان واحد نوشته ,که بوسیله کاهش سویچ محتوا بین  کلاینت و سرور ها توسعه یافته و  اجازه به اشتراک گزاری کد بین کلاینت و سرور را می دهد همانگونه که با استفاده مجدد از همان کد برای تصدیق فرم و یا منطق بازی استفاده می شود . 

- JSON یکی از مشهور ترین فرمت های مبادله گر داده امروزی بوده و نسبت به جاوا اسکریپت بومی است .

-جاوا اسکریپت زبان استفاده شده در پایگاه های داده NoSQL است ( مانند CouchDB وMongoDB ) بنابراین کار با آنها به تناسب طبیعی است  (برای مثال پوسته MongoDB و زبان پرس و جوی آن جاوا اسریپت می باشد ,map/reduce CouchDB جاوا اسکریپت می باشد .)

- جاوا اسکریپت یک هدف کامپایل می باشد و تعدادی زبان موجود است که آنرا بر روی آن کامپایل می کند . !!

- نود از یک ماشین مجازی استفاده می کند که پا به پای استاندارد ECMAScript بوده و به به عبارت دیگر شما نیازی به صبر برای به روز شدن تمام مرورگر ها به منظور استفاده از قابلیت های جدید زبان برنامه نویسی جاوا اسکریپت  در نود ندارید .

چه کسی فکر می کرد جاوا اسکریپت به یکی از ضروری ترین زبان های برنامه نویسی نوشتار نرم افزار های پایاپای سرور در آید ! ؟ و همچنان به خاطر دسترسی آسان کاربری بالا و دیگر مشخصات فوق الذکر نود به چنین کششی دست یافت . جاوا اسکریپت تنها یک تکه از این چنین پازل عظیمی می باشد شیوه ایی که نود از جاوا اسکریپت استفاده می کند حتی از این هم اغوا گرانه تر است به منظور کسب آگاهی از محیط نود بیایید جستی در محیط جاوا اسکریپت بزنیم که شما خوی بیشتری با آن گریفته اید داشته باشیم و این همان مرورگر است .


دانلود کتاب

----------


## ravand

مهندس لینکتون اشتباه بود. این لینک صحیح تره:
http://dl.ebooksworld.ir/motoman/nod...ksWorld.ir.pdf

----------

